# [APP][Nov 12] SMS Morning Call v1.0.2 - WakeUp Alarm



## truemagic (Jan 2, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
I would like to share my 1st little but meaningful app - *SMS Morning Call*. Any comment and suggestion, or bug report is most welcome : )

*Description:*













































Ever wonder your friend can wake you up by just sending you a SMS anytime anywhere?
Upon receiving a SMS that contains a specific keyword defined by you, this application can display a popup along with alarm ringtone.

Note: Optional reply SMS feature with configurable template which lets you notify sender. Normal SMS charges apply.

Features:
- Specify a unique keyword
- Fully matched or partial matched of keyword in incoming SMS
- Configurable alarm ringtone, volume and duration
- Option to discard SMS with keyword
- Option to reply SMS with configurable template to sender
- Launch SMS directly from alarm popup

*Review by TheAndroidSoul:*

http://www.theandroidsoul.com/let-your-friend-wake-you-up-in-the-morning-with-an-sms/

*Change Log:*


```
v1.0.2<br />
- Improved service handling upon app update<br />
- Click on "Report Bugs" now opens up Google Form<br />
- Minor code enhancement<br />
<br />
v1.0.1<br />
*** IMPORTANT UPDATE ***<br />
- An attempt to prevent service killed by system<br />
- Click on "Report Bugs" now opens up XDA thread<br />
<br />
v1.0.0<br />
- Initial release
```
*Market /Download link:*

Link 1: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.knk.smsmc
-or-
Link 2: http://goo.gl/F4G4A


----------



## BigShotProducer (Jun 6, 2011)

Just downloaded. Will test out this week!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## truemagic (Jan 2, 2012)

Updated to v1.0.2. Pls find change log in first post


----------



## KernWillia (Nov 14, 2012)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Just downloaded. Will test out this week![/background]


----------



## BigShotProducer (Jun 6, 2011)

Really cool app. Tested it out, works great, but never NEEDED it. But I am sure there are those who do!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

